# Southern Long Trail Shuttle/Long term parking



## tomcat (Aug 13, 2011)

I am planning on a possible end to end on the Long Trail in September.  Does anyone live in vicitinityof  the southern terminus Pownal VT or Williamstown MA area that would allow safe parking for a few weeks and possibly shuttle to the southern trailhead or know of someone that does?  Any help or leads are greatly appreciated.
Thanks
Tomcat


----------



## Nick (Aug 14, 2011)

Awesome, and very ambitious!  I always wanted to try that. 

How long are you expecting it to take you?


----------



## tomcat (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm expecting to take jus undert three weeks.  I've thru hiked the AT and Cohos Trail so I think that is a good estimate of how quickly I can hike it.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice time of year to be doing that hike.  The foliage will be beautiful.


----------

